

The anti-diabetes diet: a 2,000 calorie-a-day food planner - chestnut-tree
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/shortcuts/2015/aug/18/healthy-eating-diets-2000-calories-a-day-diet-ann-robinson-gp

======
hadeharian
Or just cut out all sweets and snacks with added sugars.

